# Broken Links



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm concerned.

I've been looking over old posts and there a lot of broken links to photobucket etc. Do you see this as a problem?

Of course it doesn't effect current topics but many older threads make little sense without the photo's.

Sorry if it's not the best place to post this.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It's when folks have removed the pics from their photobucket (or similar) accounts. Apologies for the ones that I have removed!

Just tidying though!

Mike


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, it's a bit annoying, especially when you google something, there's still a tinny picture on google's cache but nothing on the page itself. A lot more frequent on WUS than here though...


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

There's no answer I guess. No way to prevent it ........................ other than remembering not to move things in PB.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Pjam said:


> There's no answer I guess. No way to prevent it ........................ other than remembering not to move things in PB.


There's also a matter of other hosting sites. I used to use Imageshack but then they went with a free acc limit and they sent me an email saying that I had to pay to keep the photos over the quota (500 I think). Never used it again, so I have no idea if the extra pictures (maybe 2000 :lol: ) got deleted or not.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Those who have ISP's that provide free webspace - - in the UK for example - VirginMedia and others - can host their own pictures using a simple FTP program and simply opening up their webspace, activating it and open an "images" folder there to upload piccies into.

http://xxx.webtheon..../taymarkmmt.jpg

or a similar URI then shows up as


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

"A chain is only as strong as it's weakest link." :wink2:

Mel is quite right. I go a step beyond that and use my own domain. That way, if the hosting service turns to crap or goes under, I can move the whole works to another host.

Later,

William


----------

